# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2017

## gab

Ok guys, Percy has asked me to post for August.

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!


Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task  Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of    these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't  successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting  reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer  sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel,  then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies  to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both,  bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings  for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also  grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a  limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month.  Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next  month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early  access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep  your wings for the following month.
*
Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Google search.
*Basic Task ii* - Taste something inedible.

*Advanced Task i* - Make the moon blue
*Advanced Task ii* - Find a nice-looking highrise, pick it up, throw it, and make it look boring before it lands.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Invert gravity.


* August BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away

----------


## woblybil

Very clear and easy to remember..Thanks >^..^< Gab

----------


## naturespirit

Chained in time  :wink2:  


*Spoiler* for _blue moon task_: 




I have five fingers, but something isn't quite right. I look at my watch and I can make no sense of it! I look out of the dark retreat and see the moon shining brightly. I remember the Task of The Month and try to turn it blue. At first takes on a purple tint, but eventually it turns a stunning iridescent blue. 




DJ:TOTM August - advanced i - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

> Chained in time  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _blue moon task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have five fingers, but something isn't quite right. I look at my watch and I can make no sense of it! I look out of the dark retreat and see the moon shining brightly. I remember the Task of The Month and try to turn it blue. At first takes on a purple tint, but eventually it turns a stunning iridescent blue. 
> ...



Congrats!! You know that this month there are two eclipses, One Lunar and one Solar.  ::D:   I shall make two moons turn blue!  :tongue2:

----------


## Snehk

*Spoiler* for _I'm back_: 








I'm getting back to lucid dreaming after a looong break. Going to try with ToTM again to get back into shape...

----------


## gab

> Congrats!! You know that this month there are two eclipses, One Lunar and one Solar.   I shall make two moons turn blue!




*advanced - Turn moon to blue - fail*




> Then I remembered the TOTM - change the moon to blue. I read what dreamvixen said in the thread and at that time I decided that I want to do this task.
> 
> I looked up and it was at night, but overcast. I kept looking for the moon. Did the "hey look, there is the moon", but it didn't work. That's when I said forget it and got some more sx.



Blue Moon totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Advanced 1 turn the moon Sapphire blue completed_: 



 Advanced Task of the Month: I had a dream that I was in a lucid. I knew that I was dreaming because the colors in my house were not my own. I recall that I was in a weird shop. Apparently, we lived over the shop in Yorkshire, England. It was in between the two eclipse that is supposed to a few days from now to the 21 of August. This was when I decided to the Task of the Month, turn the moon blue. I recall that I first made two moons appear and then I forcefully, made them a shade of dark sapphire blue. It was once in a blue moon.
Unfortunately, it came with a nasty side effect, two the blue moon changed to two not so well mannered Sapphire man that caused mischief in their wake.  





Here: DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...-5-2017-81994/

----------


## LeaoLouro

Hello everyone! I'm back!
After about a 1 month dry streak I finally get a LD and do my first ever TotM!!
Here is the spoiler for the Basic I task:

*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



I grab my phone, which was, somehow, in my pocket, and turn it on. It shows no signs of abnormal behaviour. I open Chrome and search "dream lucid". The first three results are videos and the first is titled "OMFG - Lucid Dream". Then there are a few links to webpages with LD induction methods and one link to Wikipedia that says something about oxygen, nitrogen and 23 years...




Link to DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/leao...basic-i-82005/

----------


## gab

*advanced - make moon blue  - fail* (again)

Not having luck with the moon, in general. Like ever. Had fun in rest of the dream though.





> Started walking around and remembered the Turn the Moon blue TOTM. Looked for the Moon, but didn't see it, again. So I remembered some personal goals I set my intent on doing during WBTB.



August TOTM - Moon; Past life; sx - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ARandomViewer

Sounds nice Ima have to learn how to link and have my LD

----------


## Lang

DJ Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...12-2017-82055/



*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii - Find a nice-looking highrise, pick it up, throw it, and make it look boring before it lands._: 








> By this time, I started to realize that I was dreaming. Then I started to float around the mall and every thing. For some reason, there was a fashion show going on, to see who was the best designers in the world. Then I recall saying, "I think I will do my task of the month now!! I'll fly right through a glass window and do Jacob46719's Advanced Task ii. Everyone just looked at me weird in the dream. I remember that I flew around the city-dreamscape and then I picked a nice skyscraper and up from the top. I turned a nice building into a boring building with only one window and one a door on it. Then it landed on the ground. It smashed on the ground. Then I woke up.









*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i - Google search._: 








> I recall that I then I knew that I was dreaming. Tessie was there. She was trying to nip at my legs. This was when I decided to use my telekinesis skills on her to make her float around. However, in the dream, she was still was trying to doggy paddle her way to around in the air to nip at me.This was when I made a computer appear out of nowhere, to do the Task of the Month, The "Google search" Task. I recall that I searched for a hampster ball that was big enough to put Teesie in but, it came out in weird designs on my computer.

----------


## RelicWraith

Phew, finally got at least one task done for the month.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii - Taste something inedible_: 




 After hand-rubbing, I recalled the TOTMs. My immediate thought was to try the blue moon again, but debated the conditions to try that. So I resorted to the taste task. With minimal regard, I grabbed my shirt and licked it. There was, of course, no discernible taste, though from my tongue's sensation, I could at least note a polyester mesh fabric.




Relevant link: Log 841 - Dream 2 - The Orange Road - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II
8/21
5:30am Bob and a little girl were cooking something on a grill that looked like burnt corn and a pot was boiling with water and something else about the size of eggs in it, I asked Bob what it was and he said "Rocks, I'm making soup"..I thought about eating some but I didn't have any teeth!
"Hey"..No teeth?, This is a dream, I'm supposed to taste those rocks"
I reached in the bubbling pot and got a rock and popped it in my mouth but it fell straight thru out the bottom and bounced on the floor, (It tasted like rock)
The little girl laughed "Do it again-do it again" I poped in another and it hit the floor like the first one, The little girl was ecstatic.."Do it again-do it again" 
I didnt really like the rocks but she was so thrilled I continued until I woke up  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...st-2017-82141/

----------


## Lang

DJ Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...22-2017-82150/


*Spoiler* for _Basic I and Bonus Task Completed_: 








> Then I knew that I was dreaming. Then in the dream, I decided to do the Basic task; taste something inedible. I recall that I made the food of nothing turned into earthworms then I turned that into light bulbs. I then smashed a bunch of light bulbs into tiny like pieces with my fists. Don't worry, I didn't bleed or anything. The light bulbs chips in the dream tasted like barbeque sweet potato chips. Then I recall that someone said quote, "What the hell is wrong with you, do have Pica?" 
> Then, I decided to do the Bonus task. However, I first needed to restabilize my lucid dreaming. The dream felt like I was in all hazy and such.Then I moved on. This one I think I might have done before? So, I waved my hands and quickly caused a sudden reversal of gravity around my dream and made everything fly high into the air. Then I woke up.

----------


## Seabatt

Basic task 1 and Advanced 2 look pretty fun. I'm gonna take a nap in a few minutes so let's hope I remember to do it.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

^Best of luck!

----------


## DreamDirector

Honestly, the Google search is probably the most difficult for me.
All of the others are not so difficult.

I find that electronic devices and written print can be strange to me in dreams, almost like they are not in English or even written in any human alphabet I have seen.

I do recall a dream I had as I fell asleep reading a book, I don't remember when I fell asleep I just remember the writing in the book getting more and more strange looking until it hit a point where it was just gibberigh entirely. I rember thinking how odd it was that I couldn't read the book anymore and it was even a little alrming. 
This was a long long time ago though when I was a kid. So, didn't happen in AUgust, at least not in August in this millennium.  :wink2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Hey folks!

It is time to chain  :smiley:  This is the slowest summer ever!!

But not only here, the whole internet is slower haha.

----------


## ShadowLilla

Aww, I missed all of these! Hopefully I'll stay active next month so I can actually complete some tasks after a while. I would love to do the Google search anyway, tho. If I just happened to get a LD in a good environment for that (like, not in a forest).

----------


## Lang

Someone is going to have wings for dinner tonight.  :tongue2:  It's September!

----------


## PercyLucid

:lock:

----------

